# Employment and Salary Trends 2010



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Attached from Gulf Talent.

Highlights, 

18% or nearly 1 in 5 westerners have lost their jobs in the last year!

Economic growth, Qatar 25%, UAE 3%

Scary stuff!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

there is no such economic growth as 25% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

